# Rivieras de Portugal sem estações meteorológicas



## DrMelhorClima (30 Nov 2007 às 18:04)

*Rivieras de Portugal*
Portugal tem 6 Rivieras, quatro das quais o são de forma mais marcada, isto é com altas montanhas que caem directamente para a costa
- cerca de 5 km na Serra de Arrábida (Parque Natural) sul de Lisboa,
- 20 km na costa sul de Sao Miguel, Açores (Caloura, Vila Franca do Campo, Ribeira Quente)
- 20 km em torno do Funchal, na Madeira
- 3 km em torno da Praia Formosa, na Ilha de Santa Maria, Açores.
As outras duas Rivieras: a Costa de Lisboa até Cascais, o Algarve desde a fronteira com Espanha até quase chegar a Sagres.
A península de Tróia tem também caracterísicas de Riviera, apesar da orientação para oeste, graças a ser protegida pela Serra da Arrábida.

*Estações meteorológicas nas Rivieras de Portugal*
Entre as quatro primeiras, a única com uma estação meteorológica reflectindo o microclima de Riviera, é o Funchal. Como também há uma estação em Porto Santo, pode-se comparar esse efeito.


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2007 às 00:02)

Pois é, infelizmente a cobertura de estações do IM não é a melhor nem a desejada por todos nós, mas já se sabe que eles têm um orçamento muito apertado. As estações actuais do IM visam reflectir o clima geral do local onde está localizada, especialmente zonas muito habitadas para efeitos de "serviço píblico" e não para investigação científica. Não creio que estejam muito dispostos a instalar estações num futuro próximo para estudos de microclimas, infelizmente.

Bem, eu antes deste tópico nem sequer sabia o que era uma riviera


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2007 às 02:45)

DrMelhorClima disse:


> *Rivieras de Portugal*
> Portugal tem 6 Rivieras, quatro das quais o são de forma mais marcada, isto é com altas montanhas que caem directamente para a costa
> - cerca de 5 km na Serra de Arrábida (Parque Natural) sul de Lisboa,
> - 20 km na costa sul de Sao Miguel, Açores (Caloura, Vila Franca do Campo, Ribeira Quente)
> ...



Penso que nos Açores deverão existir mais Rivieras, assim de cabeça, por exemplo a Ilha do Pico ou o recife de Dollabarat ( este mais pelas condições marinhas excelentes para mergulho), mais conhecido por Formigas.
As ilhas desertas e as ilhas selvagens ( talvez um dos melhores locais para mergulho da Europa) da Madeira também são rivieras climáticas.
Na Madeira também existem as fajãs, porções de costa muito abrigadas.
Na zona do Funchal foi colocada uma estação RUEMA, no lado oeste da cidade, num ponto virado a leste e as temperaturas eram visivelmente mais altas do que as que são registadas na estação oficial.
Como referi, certas zonas da costa madeirense são muito abrigadas e a zona do Funchal não é a mais quente, zonas como a Ponta do Sol, Madalena do Mar e Fajã dos Padres têm valores bem mais elevados.


----------



## DrMelhorClima (25 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

belem disse:


> Penso que nos Açores deverão existir mais Rivieras.


As fajãs de São Jorge poderiam ser consideradas quase micro-rivieras se não fosse o facto de estarem todas salvo uma na costa norte. 
Digo QUASE, porque apesar de estarem particularmente protegidas pelo relevo, a costa de São Jorge segue uma orientação linear, faltando portanto a delimitação requerida pela definição de Riviera.

*Origem da palvra Riviera*
A origem da palavra Riviera, na costa que vai de Saint Tropez em França até ao Golfo de la Spezia, em Itália, tem a ver com a sua verdadeira definição.

*Definição de Riviera*
Essa costa tem as características de uma Riviera em sentido absoluto:
- limitada a este e a oeste por dois pontos de costa mais próximos do equador (por outras palavras, no caso do Hemisfério Norte, mais a sul);
- protegida entre esses dois pontos costeiros limites por relevo de orientação este - oeste, cuja linha de cume nunca desce abaixo de um certo patamar mínimo.

*Factores que aumentam o efeito de Riviera*
O efeito de Riviera aumenta com vários factores, entre os quais:
- a extensão da costa da Riviera;
- o coeficiente entre a altitude média da linha de cume (ridge) da cadeia montanhosa de proteção em relação à distância média entre a linha de cume e a linha de costa;
- o patamar mínimo da cadeia montanhosa de proteção.

*Consequências*
As principais consequéncias são:
- humidade relativa mais baixa, o que provoca aumento da temperatura do ar e a diminuição da precipitação;
- insolação mais alta, o que também provoca aumento da temperatura do ar;
- vento de menor intensidade.

*Um exemplo*
Temperaturas às 18 horas de hoje, 25 de Janeiro, no arquipélago da Madeira, sem precipitação e em estações a altitudes semelhantes:
- Funchal cidade, Riviera absoluta: 20.8°C, 53%;
- Ponta do Sol, costa sul, ligeiramente desprotegida a oeste: 19.1°C, 73%;
- Porto Santo, efeito de Riviera menor, 17.3°C, 84%.


----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

As fajãs resultam de desprendimentos de rochas (quebradas) que caem para o mar, em geral.



> Fajã é um termo de origem obscura que designa um terreno plano, em geral cultivável, de pequena extensão, situado à beira-mar, formado de materiais desprendidos das arribas ou por deltas lávicos resultantes da penetração no mar de escoadas de lava provenientes da vertente.



wiki


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2008 às 03:15)

DrMelhorClima disse:


> As fajãs de São Jorge poderiam ser consideradas quase micro-rivieras se não fosse o facto de estarem todas salvo uma na costa norte.
> Digo QUASE, porque apesar de estarem particularmente protegidas pelo relevo, a costa de São Jorge segue uma orientação linear, faltando portanto a delimitação requerida pela definição de Riviera.
> 
> *Origem da palvra Riviera*
> ...



Não queria contrariar mas a Ponta do Sol está quase sempre mais quente que o Funchal, aliás os dados quando saírem, referentes a 1 ano de observação irão confirmá-lo.


----------

